# My introduction, and my cat named Lexx.



## Dijita (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm new to these forums. 

I'm 24 years old, from Calgary AB. I love the outdoors, drawing, animating, mountain biking, surfing (when I'm anywhere near ocean), Kyokushin Karate, and snowboarding.

My cats name is Lexx. He is two years old. He is part siamese and tabby. He is mostly white with orange markings in the same arrangement as a siamese cat. He has blue eyes and when hes really relaxed he sometimes goes cross eyed. I think he's preety unique looking as I've never seen a cat look like him before. He is the biggest sucky cat I've ever seen. He always comes to me when he wants love, and when he purrs I sometimes think a helicopter may be landing on my roof. My boyfriend loves Lexx too but he thinks he's crazy. He trained my cat to jump up the wall on command and that usually makes him really hyper. It results in him running around the house jumping up in the window doing a little dance, and then making obscure meowing sounds.

Like every animal lover, I love my pet to death.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I particulary like that Lexx is part siamese (I'm hooked on siamese badly).. so post pictures!!!!!!

Welcome and you'll love this place!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and make sure to post a picture, I wanna see! Hehe I am still giggling thinking about a cat dancing at the window :lol:


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Both you cat and your boyfriend seem to be active. That's cheer! I'm looking forward to see Lexx's pix.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Lexx sounds like a lovely cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd love to see that dance! Welcome! I''m glad you're with us.


----------

